

Swedish teens riot over Instagram slut rumors - T-A
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2250087/Teenagers-riot-Instagram-sex-rumours-Swedish-students-berserk-police-outside-Plusgymnasiet-high-school-Gothenburg-hundreds-slut-photos-posted-online.html

======
ColinWright
Same story, multiple sources, few comments, few upvotes:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4937520> (thelocal.se)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4937806> (thelocal.se)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4937879> (theverge.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4940644> (foreignpolicy.com)

